# Wheel ID Help?



## myfirstgto (Mar 29, 2014)

Hello, occasional troller first time poster...
I bought a 67 GTO, my first GTO. I am sorting through my parts and seeing what I need to put this car back together. 
It came with some wheels that I haven't seen before. I am trying to figure out what they are. I have done a ton of web searches and no luck so I thought I would post a pic. Just really want to know if they are Pontiac and if they are worth keeping? They are 15x 7 or 8.
Thanks for looking!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Looks like 1972ish Chevelle SS or Z-28 mags. Not sure exactly what years used them, but early 1970's.


----------



## myfirstgto (Mar 29, 2014)

Yes, that was it. 71-72 Chevelle SS. Thanks for the help!
That's the kind of question that comes up when a mopar guy buys a GTO though...


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

myfirstgto said:


> Yes, that was it. 71-72 Chevelle SS. Thanks for the help!
> That's the kind of question that comes up when a mopar guy buys a GTO though...


HaHaHa. No worse than when a Pontiac guy has to rebuild the driveline on his brother's Mopar! There is always one oddball in the family.


----------

